# 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?



## HD4ever (3. April 2006)

in absehbahrer Zeit hab ich (hoffentlich) endlich meinen Bootslappen ... *freu*
bin ja inzwischen schon des öfteren dabei nach passenden Booten Ausschau zu halten. #6
Soll wie bisher im Süßwasser, als auch auf der Ostsee zu Einsatz kommen.
Hab evtl eins im Auge welches ein 3-Kieler als Bootsrumpf hat.
Frage mich, welche Vor-, Nachteile so eine Rumpfform hat ... #c
zum einen wohl denke ich die größere Stabilität als Vorteil, andererseits
schneidet das Boot damit vielleicht nicht so gut die Wellen ?!?
kurz : ist so eine Rumpfform empfehlenswert oder eher doch ein Nachteil ??? |kopfkrat


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

Von welchen Booten redest du ?
.... die Limbo z.B. sollen ganz gut zum schleppen geeignet sein.

Uli


----------



## HD4ever (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

na ja, bin schon des öfteren über Boote mit 3-Kiel Rümpfen gestolpert ....
deswegen meine Frage wie es sich grundsätzlich mit dieser Rumpfform so verhält .....
habe evtl. nen kleines Boot mit Schlupfkajüte und 45 PS im Auge ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

Durch die breitere Bauweise im Bugbereich haben solche Boote gerade bei Gleitfahrt normalerweise schlechtere "Komforteigenschaften" als ein Einrumpfboot (gilt auch für gleitfähige Katamarane), setzen also wesentlich härter in die Welle ein.

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass Rundspantboote (Verdränger wie Dieselschnecken) eine zwar geringere Anfangsstabilität haben (also eher anfangen zu rollen), aber dafür eine höhere Endstabilität (also in einem größerem Winkel ohne Gefahr für Boot/Insassen rollen können).

Während ein Rundspanter bei Gewichtsverlagerungen oder Wellen von der Seite relativ schnell anfängt sich zu bewegen (um die Längsachse = rollen), kann er wesentlich weiter rollen, bevors gefährlich wird.

Ein Gleitboot mit aufgekimmten Rumpf fängt später an zu rollen, wenn es aber über eine gewissen Winkel rausgeht (der beim Gleitboot früher einsetzt als bei einem Verdränger) kentert das Boot dann eben durch.

Katamarane oder Dreikieler haben eine noch höhere Anfangsstabilität, da sie insgesamt breiter gebaut sind, auch hier gilt aber das für Gleitboote Gesagte: Geht es über einen bestimmten Winkel raus (der natürlich bei jedem Boot anders ist, das hier sind grundsätzliche Erwägungen) kentert es halt auch durch. 

Inwieweit dies bei einem Boot wirklich gefährlich sein kann, kann man nur für jedes Boot einzeln beantworten, da dabei viele Faktoren (genaue Bauweise, Gewicht, Gewichtsverteilung etc.) eine Rolle spielen können.

Grundsätzlich kann man also sagen, dass man entweder entsprechende ausgedehnte Probefahrten mit dem ins Auge gefassten Boot machen sollte und/oder sich vorher bei Eignern des gleichen Bootstypes über evtl. Stärken/Schwächen des Bootes informieren sollte.


----------



## HD4ever (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

das is doch mal wieder nen erstklassiges statement ! #6
so ungefähr hab ich mir das auch gedacht ....
bestimmt nicht so schlecht son 3-Kieler, aber wenn du damit gegen gute Wellen gegenan fahren mußt ..... |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

Nochmal:
Kommt drauf an wie das Boot im Einzelnen gebaut ist.
Die Südafrikaner z. B. haben am Kap (wos wirklich Sch..ss - Bedingungen sind) auch Katamarane als Rettungsboote im Einsatz.

Und die müssen ja schon was abkönnen.

Das gleiche gilt für die Offshore - Rennboote, wos ja auch viele Katamarane gibnt und die ja auch bei höchsten Geschwindigkeiten unter teilweise widrigen Bedingungen was abkönnen müssen.

*Deswegen nochmal:*
Das sind grundsätzliche Erwägungen, die im Einzelfall (je nachdem für welches Revier das Boot gebaut wurde) deutlich vom Gesagten abweichen können!!


----------



## HD4ever (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

klar - stimmt schon ....
kann ja aber nicht unbedingt davon ausgehen das der Verkäufer des Gebrauchtbootes dann unbedingt die Nachteile sehr detailiert aufführen würde,
und 2. wird auch keiner das Boot mal ausleihen wenn es darum geht die Fahreigenschaften in der Praxis erst mal austesten zu können ... 


ist schon immer ne verflixte Sache mit der Bootkauferei ... |uhoh:


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

Hallo DH4ever,
das ist ein englisches "Pilot". Ich bin das Boot in 5,40m 8 Jahre gefahren. Daher glaube ich, dir genau sagen zu können, was dich erwartet.
Das Boot ist stabil gebaut und kann einiges vertragen. Es hat ein sehr gutes
Platz/Preisverhältnis. Die Boote werden schon lange nicht mehr gebaut. Es sollte also etwa 25 Jahre alt sein. Meines habe ich 2000 für 350 Euro verkauft.

Es ist seitenstabil, aber nicht wirklich spurtreu beim schleppen. Was mich an dem Boot am meisten gestört hat: Es ist der totale Genickbrecher. Verhält sich in etwas rauhem Wasser unmöglich, ähnlich wie die Amiboote, die dort für die Binnengewässer gebaut werden.. Wenn du dann die Gleitfahrt ausnützen willst, hast du das Gefühl, du wrackst es langsam ab und deine Wirbelsäule wird langsam aber sicher rausgeschüttelt.
Kauf dir ne vernünftige V-Form und du hast auch Spaß damit.


----------



## HD4ever (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

dank dir ! geht doch nix über ein paar Erfahrungsberichte ! #6 :m


----------



## Urmeli (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

Hallo,

Wenns ne bauweise hat wie die Limbo Boote die du Zb in Spodsberg auf langeland mieten kannst, kann ich aus erfahrung sagen, dass, wenn die See (Ostsee) spiegelglatt ist es eine Pracht ist mit ihnen zu fahren, allerdings bei etwas Wellengang und etwas zu hoher Geschwindigkeit des Bootes kann ich das "herausschütteln der Wirbelsäule" wie im Vorherigen Beitrag beschrieben bestätigen. Ich habe mir ein "einkieler" von crescent zugelegt, ist für die Wirbelsäule ein Wohltat.

 Bis dann

Urmeli


----------



## C.K. (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

Dreikieler haben Vor- sowie Nachteile. Ich befürchte das die Nachteile im Einsatz auf See überwiegen werden.

Nachteile wurden schon alle beschrieben, wobei höherer Wind- und Seeversatz hierbei auch noch erwähnt werden sollte.

Vorteil: Bei glatter See braucht man nur sehr wenige Pferdestärken um ganz schnell von A nach B zu kommen. Meins kommt unwahrscheinlich schnell ins gleiten und läuft dann wirklich nur auf den drei Kielen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*



> Nachteile wurden schon alle beschrieben, wobei höherer Wind- und Seeversatz hierbei auch noch erwähnt werden sollte.


Stimmt, hatte ich vergessen!!


----------



## Stingray (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

@HD4ever

Die Boote heißen *Trimaran*,wenn Du mal Googeln möchtest  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*



> Trimaran


Jein)
Da wirst Du wahrscheinlich nur Treffer über "echte" Dreirümfer" kriegen (also wie beim Katamaran eigentlich auch):
Boote mit drei getrennten und miteinander verbundenene Rümpfen (meist Segler)

Die als Motorboot gebräuchlichen sind meist keine "echten Dreirümpfer" sondern eher Monoboot meist zusätzlichen (aber nicht getrennten) Seitenrümpfen, welche auch oft nicht über die gesamte Bootslänge gehen.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

Hi HD,
zu den Limbo`s gugge hier :

http://www.krikmarine.dk/cms/default.asp?ID=1013

Ich hab selbst lange überlegt so eines zu kaufen (585 mit Kajüte) ,wo ich aber nach allen Überlegungen gelandet bin,weißt du.

Uli


----------



## Stingray (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Jein)
> Da wirst Du wahrscheinlich nur Treffer über "echte" Dreirümfer" kriegen (also wie beim Katamaran eigentlich auch):
> Boote mit drei getrennten und miteinander verbundenene Rümpfen (meist Segler)
> 
> Die als Motorboot gebräuchlichen sind meist keine "echten Dreirümpfer" sondern eher Monoboot meist zusätzlichen (aber nicht getrennten) Seitenrümpfen, welche auch oft nicht über die gesamte Bootslänge gehen.


 
Das kann natürlich sein |kopfkrat . Dachte das Motorboote auch Trimaran heißen.

@ HD4ever

Wenn Du Dein Lappen hast, häng doch erst mal einen 15 PS Ab. an Dein Mikro Fun dran. Bis 15 PS ist es ja ausgelegt  . Dann geht das Teil auch wie die Lutzi  .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*



> Dachte das Motorboote auch Trimaran heißen.


Werden auch oft genug so genannt.
Abre wie gesagt:
Katamaran/Trimaran sind eigetnlich 2 (respektive 3) getrennte Rümpfe, die durch eine entsprechende Konstruktion über der Wasserlinie "zusammen gehalten" werden.

Bei Motorbooten ist es (meist) eben eigentlich *ein* Rumpf mit einer 2 - Kiel oder eben mit drei Kielen, zumeist auch verbunden unterhalb der Wasserlinie.


----------



## HD4ever (4. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*



			
				Stingray schrieb:
			
		

> @ HD4ever
> Wenn Du Dein Lappen hast, häng doch erst mal einen 15 PS Ab. an Dein Mikro Fun dran. Bis 15 PS ist es ja ausgelegt  . Dann geht das Teil auch wie die Lutzi  .


 
brauch ja eigendlich nich unbedingt was viel schnelleres .....
schaffe ja so auch 12 Kn / 25 Km/h bei glatter See und reicht eingendlich ...
büschn größer das man auch mal besser zu zweit raus fahren kann und ne kleine Schlupfkajüte damit mein Lütter auch besser mitkann .... 
na ja, werde den Gebrauchtbootsmarkt schon durchwühlen nächste Zeit ...


----------



## Gast 1 (4. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Durch die breitere Bauweise im Bugbereich haben solche Boote gerade bei Gleitfahrt normalerweise schlechtere "Komforteigenschaften" als ein Einrumpfboot (gilt auch für gleitfähige Katamarane), setzen also wesentlich härter in die Welle ein.
> 
> Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, dass Rundspantboote (Verdränger wie Dieselschnecken) eine zwar geringere Anfangsstabilität haben (also eher anfangen zu rollen), aber dafür eine höhere Endstabilität (also in einem größerem Winkel ohne Gefahr für Boot/Insassen rollen können).
> 
> ...



Thomas,

ich mag Dich wirklich, aber den Beitrag?????????


Man kann eben nicht Alles wissen.


----------



## Fischbox (4. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

Sollte ich mir mal irgendwann ein größeres Boot kaufen, dann bestimmt kein Dreikieler. Manche Sachen können noch so toll sein, aber wenn du mit dem Ding bei ein bißchen mehr Welle loslegen willst, und es haut Dir dann die Plomben aus den Zähnen, dann wirst du die Schüssel verfluchen....
Ein schönes V, das hat was...#6


----------



## THD (4. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

@HD4ever,
fahre Trimaran 4,85 m auf der schwedischen Ostsee, kann oder muss leider die Vorredner bestätigen, das Boot ist sehr kippstabil (ich könnte mich ohne Prob. auf der Boardwand stehen) aber auch eher was fürn Ententeich. Gerade bei Fahrt frontal oder seitlich gegen die Welle muss man sich schon ordentlich festhalten.
Sehr unangenehm ist, wenn das Boot in ein Wellental fällt, es schlägt sehr hart auf.
Fahre 60 PS und an den Übergang von Verdränger zur Gleitfahrt muss man sich gewöhnen, da der Bug recht stark aufsteigt, danach bis ca. 20 kn gut möglich, allerdings, wie gesagt, nur bei nicht vorhandenen Wellen.
Zur Kajüte ist eher was zum drinsitzen bei Regen oder zur Gepäckaufbewahrung, da nur ca. 1,40 m hoch.
Das nächste Boot hat einen V-Kiel.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (4. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

Hi HD,

da :

http://www.orkneyboatsltd.co.uk/orkneyboats-more.html

hast du richtig gute V-Rumpf Boote mit Kajüte in der von dir gesuchten Größe (die beiden linken).


Uli


----------



## HD4ever (4. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

@THD : schickes Teil !
zu mehr würde ich die Kajüte auch nicht haben wollen - soll ja auch nicht zu
groß sein weil sie sonst zu viel Platz wegnimmt

die Orkney Boote sind natürlich klasse ....
die werden allerdings auch zu guten Preisen gehandelt ....


----------



## THD (4. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

Ansicht täuscht, ist ca. 25 Jahre alt und darf so 10-20 Tage pro Jahr auf Wasser. Vorbesitzer hat viel gebaut, jetzt hab ich massiv Stauraum, aber kaum Platz zum Stehen, für 3 Angler reichts gerade.


----------



## fischer696 (4. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

Hallo Jörg,
mein Angebot steht immer noch
Lami 440 RX mit 25PS 4takt und neuer Plane, mehr brauchst du nicht.
ein leichtes Boot 200kg, 
das 3-Kieler wiegt wohl das doppelte, wenn du allein los bist, nicht grad leicht zu slippen oder?


----------



## THD (4. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*

Meins wiegt mit schwerem Motor geschätzt 400 kg, Werft heißt übrigens Trident.


----------



## HD4ever (4. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*



			
				fischer696 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jörg,
> mein Angebot steht immer noch
> Lami 440 RX mit 25PS 4takt und neuer Plane, mehr brauchst du nicht.
> ein leichtes Boot 200kg,
> das 3-Kieler wiegt wohl das doppelte, wenn du allein los bist, nicht grad leicht zu slippen oder?



ja ich weiß .... :m
aber wenn ich soviel Kohle ausgeben - dann doch zumindestens eins mit Schlupfkajüte denke ich .... das andere wäre halt preislich interessant gewesen ...


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. April 2006)

*AW: 3-Kieler Bootsrumpf für die Ostsee ?!?*



			
				THD schrieb:
			
		

> Fahre 60 PS und an den Übergang von Verdränger zur Gleitfahrt muss man sich gewöhnen, da der Bug recht stark aufsteigt, danach bis ca. 20 kn gut möglich, allerdings, wie gesagt, nur bei nicht vorhandenen Wellen.


Deshalb habe ich mein ach so "gelobtes" *Carolina Skiff *Amiboot dankend verkauft und mir was gescheites geholt #6


----------

